# I7 Haswell Based PC Suggestions (Upto 70k)



## WhenKey (Mar 28, 2014)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')

Ans:Sideload Multiple os, web development, coding, debugging, internet surfing, Photoshop (Might need do Video conversion sometime soon)


2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.

Ans: 60K (max 75k)


3. Planning to overclock?

Ans: Yes, if it increases performance of above tasks anyway


4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?

Ans: Windows 7/8 64bit (linux and xp in vm mode)

5. How much hard drive space is needed?

Ans: 1/2 TB


6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.

Ans: Have Dell 2412M 1920x1200


7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?

Ans: Will buy the graphics card later with i start gaming


8. When are you planning to buy the system?

Ans: In 2-4 weeks


9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?

Ans: If it just means keeping all things in place... i can, but will better leave it to him (unless i get everything online)


10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?

Ans: HYD CTC / Online... (mainly depends on pricing)


11. Anything else which you would like to say?

Ans: Consider these in build 

Min of 8 GB DDR3 Ram (will add another 8 or more when prices move south)
120/240 Samsung SSD
2TB WD Red HDD
500R / 400R / CM 690 3


Also Have Frontech 600VA UPS is this fine ?


----------



## Honeydew (Mar 28, 2014)

*Processor * Intel 3.5 GHz LGA 1150 4770K i7 4th Generation Processor-23k
*Motherboard* Asus Z87 Pro Motherboard-16.6k
*SSD* Samsung 840 Pro Series 128 GB SSD Internal Hard Drive -8.5k
*HDD* Western Digital Red 2TB NAS WD20EFRX-7.5k
*Ram* Corsair Vengeance DDR3 8 GB (1 x 8 GB) PC RAM -5.5k
*PSU* Corsair RM650 Watt Gold PSU-8k
*Cabinet* Coolermaster HAF 912 Combat-5k or Corsair 400R -5k
*Total* 74100
Get a good graphics card ASAP.This will be a killer rig with a good gpu


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 28, 2014)

. btw, any budget for gpu??

Shiva


----------



## WhenKey (Mar 28, 2014)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> . btw, any budget for gpu??
> 
> Shiva



Oops i should have been more clear... I need everything (excluding monitor) in that above price. 60k (75k max)


I Will ONLY go with OC'ing if i can have huge performance increase in the below apps...
Side load Multiple os, web development, coding, debugging, internet surfing, Photoshop (Might need do Video conversion sometime soon)

And is my Frontech 600VA UPS good enough to bear the above config?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 28, 2014)

*Processor * -Intel Xeon E3 1225 v3 -15000,

*Motherboard* -Gigabyte B85M-D3H -5500,

*SSD* -Samsung 840 Evo 128GB SSD -6500,

*HDD* -Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB -6500,

*Ram* -Corsair Vengeance DDR3 8 GB -5500,

*PSU* -Corsair TX650M -6500,

*Cabinet* -Corsair 400R -5000,

*GPU *-Sapphire/HIS R9 280X 3GB -23000,

*KB Combo *-Coolermaster Devastator Gaming Bundle -2800.

*Total* -76,300.


----------



## WhenKey (Mar 28, 2014)

bavusani said:


> *Processor * -Intel Xeon E3 1225 v3 -15000




Thanks for the suggestion... b/w can i know the benefits of Xeon over i5 or i7 ? 

I see it similar to i5-4570.


----------



## Cilus (Mar 28, 2014)

bavusani , would you please stop recommending that Core i5 based Xeon Processor to everywhere when people are asking about i7 based one? You have been corrected many many times in several threads, even today and yesterday.

Whenkey, look for the XEON E3-1245 v3 which is basically a Haswell based i7 without the iGPU and added support for handling ECC Ram. Also there is no point of buying an SSD as well as a high performance costly WD Black HDD.

Also for PSU, you won't be needing anything over 500W, get the ANTEC VP550 PSU, currently available at 3.6K in Flipkart.


----------



## Honeydew (Mar 28, 2014)

WhenKey said:


> Oops i should have been more clear... I need everything (excluding monitor) in that above price. 60k (75k max)
> 
> 
> I Will ONLY go with OC'ing if i can have huge performance increase in the below apps...
> ...



Sorry i shold have considered for monitor...
Go with rig i mentioned just change these parts...
PSU -antec vp 550p psu -3.5 k
HDD- WD blue 1 tb- 4.1k
MONITOR-dell s2240l 21.5" ips led backlit lcd monitor-8.8 k
TOTAL-75K
You have to sacrifice on the hdd for now...and i thik that should be no problem...


----------



## WhenKey (Mar 28, 2014)

Honeydew said:


> Sorry i shold have considered for monitor...
> Go with rig i mentioned just change these parts...
> PSU -antec vp 550p psu -3.5 k
> HDD- WD blue 1 tb- 4.1k
> ...




LOL LOL LOL.... You dint get me again.

I have Dell 2412M 1920x1200 monitor and only looking for CPU, MB, RAM, PSU, Cabinet, HDD, KBM (& SSD, GPU which i think i can get later too if i go with i7)

----

And Cilus... Are these Xeon's available here in India (mainly Hyderabad?)

If yes i would like to get it (but i think i need to get a GPU now itself which i am planning to get after 2 months or so)

Can you let me know what does "handling ECC Ram" mean or what benefits will i have choosing it?



And also asking again.... is my Frontech 600VA UPS good enough or should i get APC 1.1 ?


Thanks


----------



## Honeydew (Mar 28, 2014)

ECC means error checking and correction.a ecc enabled ram would minimize the internal data corruption..and your pc will be mostly devoid of internal errors..
As per your usage a feture like ecc is good to have...but not urgently necessary...

- - - Updated - - -



WhenKey said:


> LOL LOL LOL.... You dint get me again.
> 
> I have Dell 2412M 1920x1200 monitor and only looking for CPU, MB, RAM, PSU, Cabinet, HDD, KBM (& SSD, GPU which i think i can get later too if i go with i7)
> 
> ...



sorry for my inconvenience..sometimes i just can't get it..btw what i am saying is you can't get it all in a 75k budget..you have to decide wheather to go with a good gpu or to stick with a i7....if you plan to play new games at max settings then i would suggest to go the best gpu.


----------



## WhenKey (Mar 28, 2014)

No problem... Honeydew,

Playing games is not my main preference... I am currently on a Core 2 Duo 2.5GHz/4GB laptop. It serves me but the things like browsers getting stuck, regular replacement of battery (120USD/15months or so), fan (12USD/year) and heating are bothering me. And don't have any chance to up things. 

So decided to get a good PC... and play something when bored.

I like Xeon's but when i previously looked for them they were not available.

I think i will go with them if i get compatible motherboard and ram ELSE i will go with i 7 4770... 

Also more inclined to get Asus MB as i haven't had a single problem in my last 8 yrs with one we used to have or friends/relatives.

Thanks


----------



## Honeydew (Mar 28, 2014)

WhenKey said:


> No problem... Honeydew,
> 
> Playing games is not my main preference... I am currently on a Core 2 Duo 2.5GHz/4GB laptop. It serves me but the things like browsers getting stuck, regular replacement of battery (120USD/15months or so), fan (12USD/year) and heating are bothering me. And don't have any chance to up things.
> 
> ...


you are right,availability of the Xeon processor is the main factor. 
so as per your usage here is the suitable rig...
*Processor* -Intel Core i7-4770 Processor -21000,

*Motherboard* -Asus H87-Pro Motherboard -10000,

*SSD* -Samsung 840 Evo 128GB SSD -6500,

*HDD* -Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB -4100,(you can add more later)

*Ram* -Corsair Vengeance DDR3 8 GB -5500,

*PSU* -Antec VP550P psu -3500,

*Cabinet* -Corsair 400R -5000,

*GPU* -Sapphire AMD/ATI Radeon R9 270X with Boost OC 2 GB 2 GB DDR5  Graphics Card -15000,

*KM Combo* -Logitech MK200 USB 2.0 Keyboard and Mouse Combo -800,
Total -71,400


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 28, 2014)

> WD Blue 1 TB is available for ~3.8k locally.

> For ram, get this: G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 8 GB (1 x 8 GB) PC RAM (F3-12800CL10S-8GBXL) - G.Skill: Flipkart.com


----------



## WhenKey (Mar 29, 2014)

I have read on some forum that if i need to spend on i7 it should be on K versions... can someone help me understand this.

Does OC'ing mean changing settings like 3.5GHz to 3.8Ghz of CPU and setting 10%, 15% of ram frequency in BIOS?

Kindly help me finding a good article where i can learn about it.

ALSO do i need a cooler if i get a K version and don't plan to overclock it?

AND i have a lot of air pollution (dust) in our locality, so keeping in mind that i clean up every week which of the 500R / 400R / CM 690 3 is better ?

Thanks


----------



## Cilus (Mar 29, 2014)

Intel Desktop versions of i5 and i7 come in two flavor K series and non-K series. When you pair a K series Processor, irrespective of its type (like i7 or i5 or currently the unlocked Pentium dual Core), to a compatible Z series (Z87 for Haswell or 4th Gen Core series), you can overclock the CPU and yes, it means running the processor at higher speed than the stock speed.. You can overclock it to way beyond 3.8GHz, provided you have good CPU cooler. That's why the K series Processors and Z series motherboards are costlier than their respective Non-K counterparts.

If you get a K series Processor not planning to overclock it then what's the point of getting it in the 1st place by paying extra money?


----------



## WhenKey (Mar 29, 2014)

This should be my final config mostly... (until and unless some one suggests me better one)


*Processor* - Intel Core i7-4770 Processor -21000,

*Motherboard* - Asus H87-Pro Motherboard -10000,

*SSD* - Samsung 840 Evo 128GB SSD -6500,

*HDD* - Western Digital Red 2TB - 7400,

*Ram* - G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 8 GB -4500,

*PSU* - Corsair TX650M -6500,

*Cabinet* - Corsair 400R/Coolermaster HAF 912 Combat -5000  (or) CM 690 lll - 7300,

*GPU* -Sapphire AMD/ATI Radeon R9 270X with Boost OC 2 GB 2 GB DDR5 Graphics Card -15000 (or) Sapphire/HIS R9 280X 3GB -23000 (which i plan to get a month or 2 later),

*KB Combo* - Logitech K270 Wireless Keyboard -1400.

Total -77,300 to 87,600

- - - Updated - - -






Kindly suggest me Seasonic PSU and a good CPU cooler for this as i run it most of the day (16-18hrs)

would be getting it next week

Thank You


----------



## mastermunj (Mar 29, 2014)

WhenKey said:


> *Processor* - Intel Core i7-4770 Processor -21000,


Since you are not going with K version, I would suggest Xeon processor and save around 2K there.
This is same approach I am following.



WhenKey said:


> *Motherboard* - Asus H87-Pro Motherboard -10000,


By opting for little less costly motherboard you can save 2K here too.



WhenKey said:


> *PSU* - Corsair TX650M -6500,


Try checking SeaSonic S12II 620 Bronze 620W


----------



## WhenKey (Mar 29, 2014)

mastermunj said:


> Since you are not going with K version, I would suggest Xeon processor and save around 2K there.
> This is same approach I am following.



Availability of the Xeon processor is main thing... if i can find it i will definitely go for it.

Meanwhile someone suggest me a compatible Motherboard and ECC Ram (if it is priced less i will get it) for Xeon Processor E3-1230 v3 or E3-1245 v3.

Thanks

- - - Updated - - -

I only find Xeon's on the it depot... (have to see if i can get them locally) are they reliable to get one ?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 29, 2014)

Newegg.com - Learning Center,Desktop Memory
do you really think that you need ECC ram?? get non-ecc ones and asus h87 pro. the availability of such mobo supporting ecc memory is a great problem. so if anything happens during the warranty period, the replacement may take a huge time. Unless you think to make this pc a workstation one running 24X7, get normal ram and suggested mobo.

- - - Updated - - -



WhenKey said:


> This should be my final config mostly... (until and unless some one suggests me better one)
> 
> 
> *Processor* - Intel Core i7-4770 Processor -21000,
> ...



if xeon e3 1245 v3 is cheaper, then opt for that. remember xeon 1230v3 does not have any integrated gpu. so you always need a gpu to get display out.
for the ssd, let me suggest t oget samsung 830* pro* 128gb at 9k as it has 5 years of warranty compared to 3 for the evo version.
for the psu, seasonic m12 650. else go for corsair tx 650v2.tx 650m has inferior quality than the previous version as it has make some compromise for that semi-modularity thing.
for the cpu cooler, get antec a40, cooler master hyper tx3.
remember, you cant overclock with those selected cpus.


----------



## WhenKey (Mar 29, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> Newegg.com - Learning Center,Desktop Memory
> do you really think that you need ECC ram?? get non-ecc ones and asus h87 pro. the availability of such mobo supporting ecc memory is a great problem. so if anything happens during the warranty period, the replacement may take a huge time. Unless you think to make this pc a workstation one running 24X7, get normal ram and suggested mobo.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...




So from the price point of view its not preferable to get ECC and suitable moderboard. 


So i think...  this is final.


*Processor* - Intel Xeon E3 1240 V3 (or) Intel Xeon E3 1245 V3 / (or) / Intel Core i7-4770 Processor -21000

*Cpu cooler* - Hyper TX3 EVO - 1500

*Motherboard* - Asus H87-Pro Motherboard -10000,

*SSD* - Samsung 840 Evo 128GB SSD -6500,

*HDD* - Western Digital Red 2TB - 7400,

*Ram* - G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 8 GB -4500,

*PSU* - Corsair TX650M -6500,

*Cabinet* - Corsair 400R/Coolermaster HAF 912 Combat -5000 (or) CM 690 lll - 7300,

*GPU* -Sapphire AMD/ATI Radeon R9 270X with Boost OC 2 GB 2 GB DDR5 Graphics Card -15000 (or) Sapphire/HIS R9 280X 3GB -23000 (which i plan to get a month or 2 later),

*KB Combo* - Logitech K270 Wireless Keyboard -1400.


Total -79,000 to 89,000


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 29, 2014)

just for your information,  Intel Xeon E3 1240 V3 doesnot have igpu. also i would skip that psu and choose seasonic m12ii 650.


----------



## WhenKey (Mar 30, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> just for your information,  Intel Xeon E3 1240 V3 doesnot have igpu. also i would skip that psu and choose seasonic m12ii 650.



Yep... missed editing it and ya model nos ending with 5 above 1230 are iGPU and others not.

*AND*

I would be using SSD for OS... and keep files on HDD so which is better from green/blue/red/black (i will buy it after a month or so as i have my lappy to back up things)

Also between EVO and PRO which one to choose... as most of my work just needs it and i rarely use HDD

(from onlyssd)

Samsung 120GB 840 EVO -6400, (53.3 Rs/GB)
Samsung 128GB 840 Pro - 9100, (71 Rs/GB)

Samsung 250GB 840 EVO -11400, (45.6 Rs/GB)
Samsung 256GB 840 Pro - 14900 (58.2/GB)

..............

*Processor* 
- Intel Xeon E3 1240 V3 (or)
- Intel Xeon E3 1245 V3 -19500 (or)
- Intel Core i7-4770 Processor -21000

*Cpu cooler* - Hyper TX3 EVO - 1500

*Motherboard* - Asus H87-Pro Motherboard -10000,

*SSD* - Samsung 840 Evo 128GB SSD -6500,

*HDD* - Western Digital Red 2TB - 7400,

*Ram* - G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 8 GB -4500,

*PSU* - Seasonic m12ii 650 -7500,

*Cabinet* 
- Corsair 400R (or)
- Corsair 500R (or)
- Coolermaster HAF 912 Combat -5000 (or) 
- CM 690 lll - 7300,

*GPU* 
- Sapphire AMD/ATI Radeon R9 270X with Boost OC 2 GB 2 GB DDR5 Graphics Card -15000 (or)
- Sapphire/HIS R9 280X 3GB -23000 (which i plan to get a month or 2 later),

*KB Combo* - Logitech K270 Wireless Keyboard -1400.


Total -80,000 to 90,000


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 30, 2014)

for ssd, i would choose pro version.
for cabinet, all selected ones are good. choose whichever you like. 
for the cpu, if you choose 1240v3, you will have to get a new gpu now. so i would advice you to get 1245v3 and 280x(?dont you want to play games??) later.
for the hdd, get black/red/blu. black has 5 years of warranty. red has 3 years and blue has 2 years.


----------



## mastermunj (Mar 30, 2014)

By the way, Flipkart is offering 5% flat discount on several PC components, of which below components you have selected.

Asus H87 Pro Mobo at 9516/-
CM Hyper TX3 EVO at 1506/-

RAM you've already suggested me 8GB at 4500.

If you're planning to buy partial online, then this could be good option for saving few bucks too.

- - - Updated - - -



Also please consider adding more fans to cabinet for proper air flow. I'm contemplating CM 12MM Silent Fans X 4


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 30, 2014)

mastermunj said:


> Also please consider adding more fans to cabinet for proper air flow. I'm contemplating CM 12MM Silent Fans X 4



for the fans, always go for higher CFM ones. they are best and having great air flow. i would advice to go with cooler master xtra flow fans.


----------



## mastermunj (Mar 30, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> for the fans, always go for higher CFM ones. they are best and having great air flow. i would advice to go with cooler master xtra flow fans.



Checked CM XtraFlo fan. They're almost double powerful than CM 12MM, but also costs more than double. CM 12MM package contains 4 fans priced at 940 which seems reasonable to me.


----------



## WhenKey (Mar 31, 2014)

I daily check for pricing for the things... (and they change most on flipkart) I am just hoping it stays just few more hrs so i can get it in next financial year 

- - - Updated - - -

Have made up my mind to go for K version... so help me out... 


*Processor* -Intel i7 4770K -23k
*Motherboard* -Asus Z87 Pro  -16.6k
*SSD* -Samsung 250GB 840 EVO -11.4k
*HDD* -Western Digital Black 1TB -6.5k
*Ram* -G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 8 GB -4.5k
*PSU* -Seasonic M12II-850 850 W - 8.8k
*Cabinet* -CM 690 lll - 7.3k
*KB Combo* - Logitech K270 Wireless Keyboard -1.4k

*Cpu cooler* - ?

*GPU* -Sapphire/HIS R9 280X 3GB -23k (will be getting it a month or 2 later so will decide then to get this or higher)

Is my Frontech 600VA UPS good enough or should i get APC 1.1 and i only plan to use one GPU so what all can i change without compromising ?


Once again. thanks for your time.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 31, 2014)

WhenKey said:


> I daily check for pricing for the things... (and they change most on flipkart) I am just hoping it stays just few more hrs so i can get it in next financial year
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



*Processor* -Intel i7 4770K -23k
*Motherboard* -Asus Z87 Pro  -16.6k
*SSD* -Samsung 250GB 840 EVO -11.4k
*HDD* -Western Digital Black 1TB -6.5k
*Ram* -G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 8 GB -4.5k
*PSU* -Seasonic M12II-850 850 W - 8.8k
*Cabinet* -CM 690 lll - 7.3k
*KB Combo* - Logitech K270 Wireless Keyboard -1.4k
*Cpu cooler* - Coolermaster Hyper 212 Evo -2.7k
*GPU* -Sapphire/HIS R9 280X 3GB -23k
*UPS* -APC 1.1Kva -5.6k


----------



## WhenKey (Mar 31, 2014)

bavusani said:


> *Processor* -Intel i7 4770K -23k
> *Motherboard* -Asus Z87 Pro  -16.6k
> *SSD* -Samsung 250GB 840 EVO -11.4k
> *HDD* -Western Digital Black 1TB -6.5k
> ...



Kindly lower the unnecessary things for the same CPU+MB. (like if the PSU heavy for this suggest a correct one)

Thank You


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 31, 2014)

WhenKey said:


> Kindly lower the unnecessary things for the same CPU+MB. (like if the PSU heavy for this suggest a correct one)
> 
> Thank You



*Processor* - Intel Xeon E3 1230 v3 -16500, (theitdepot.com & mdcomputers.in)

*Motherboard* - Gigabyte Z87M-D3H  -10000, (snapdeal.com)

*SSD* - Samsung 128GB 840 EVO -6400, (onlyssd.com)

*HDD* - Western Digital Cavair Black 1TB -6500, (snapdeal.com)

*Ram* - Corsair Vengeance 1600Mhz 8GB(2x4GB) -5800, (snapdeal.com)

*PSU* - Seasonic SS520GM -5400, (primeabgb.com)

*Cabinet* -Corsair Carbide SPEC 03 - 4800, (primeabgb.com)

*KB Combo* - Coolermaster Devastator Gaming Bundle -2800, (snapdeal.com)

*Cpu cooler* - Coolermaster Hyper 212 EVO -2700, (flipkart.com)

*GPU* - Sapphire/HIS R9 270X 2GB -15000, (mdcomputers.in)

*UPS* - APC 1.1Kva -5600. (mdcomputers.in)

*TOTAL* -81,500.

Look at the comparison between i7 & Xeon here:*au.cybergamer.com/forums/thread/51...70K-vs-Intel-Xeon-E3-1230v3-Performance-Test/

*i.imgur.com/KA1mWmp.jpg


----------



## mastermunj (Mar 31, 2014)

bavusani said:


> *Processor* - Intel Xeon E3 1230 v3 -16500, (theitdepot.com)



theitdepot.com has no 1230 V3 listed. It's 1230 V2 priced at 16500 there.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 31, 2014)

mastermunj said:


> theitdepot.com has no 1230 V3 listed. It's 1230 V2 priced at 16500 there.



theitdepot & mdcomputers also have 1230 v3 with them you have to call them once.


----------



## mastermunj (Mar 31, 2014)

bavusani said:


> theitdepot & mdcomputers also have 1230 v3 with them you have to call them once.



Oh okay, my bad then, sorry.  I thought you're referring prices from their website.

I wonder how come they priced V2 & V3 same. Anyways, at 16.5K 1230 V3 is awesome.


----------



## WhenKey (Apr 1, 2014)

Differences Xeon/i7's ================= > ARK | Compare Intel® Products

Bus Type - DMI for Xeon's / DMI2 for i7


*With i7's we lose some of these features*

ECC Memory Support
Intel® Flexible Display Interface (Intel® FDI)
Intel® Fast Memory Access
Intel® Flex Memory Access
OS Guard 

*With Xeon's we lose some of these features*

Intel® Insider
Intel® Wireless Display
Intel® My WiFi Technology 
Anti-Theft Technology


*With K's we lose some of these features*

Intel® vPro Technology
Intel® Virtualization Technology for Directed I/O (VT-d)
Intel® TSX-NI 
Trusted Execution Technology


I am more inclined towards Xeon's as i might convert it to server in future...

But when i choose them i will miss 
-OC'ing (which i want to try out as i use pc for my work and entertainment...) 
-Intel® Wireless Display & Intel® My WiFi Technology (on Smart TV and like)


So depending on pricing, and features on Motherboard i will look into these in more detail and decide finally before emptying my pocket.

- - - Updated - - -

And looking to get windows 8 pro where should i get it from... i have the following options

1) buy it locally from shops
2) buy it online on Indian sites
3) or from newegg and download the OS?

Which one would be good

- - - Updated - - -

Check the prices locally...


*Processor*
Intel i7 4770K -22500
Intel i7 4770 -20400

Intel Xeon E3 1230 v3 -16700
Intel Xeon E3 1245 v3 -18700

*Motherboard *
Asus Z87 Pro -16400
Asus H87 Pro -9500

*SSD*
Samsung 250GB EVO -11000
Samsung 256GB 840 Pro -14700

*HDD*
Western Digital Blue 1TB -3800

*RAM* 
G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 8 GB -5800

*KB Combo *
Logitech K270 Wireless Keyboard -1400

*Cpu Cooler*
CM Hyper 212 Evo -2750
CM H100i -7900

*GPU*
Sapphire/HIS R9 280X 3GB -22900

*UPS*
APC 1.1Kva -5200

*PSU*
Corsair TX 750 v2 -7900

*Cabinet*
400R - 5400
500R - 7200
CM 690 lll - 6900


They say seasonic support is not good so suggest me a Corsair 600 - 650 W one

Thanks



Processor -Intel i7 4770 -20400
Motherboard -Asus H87 Pro -9500
SSD -Samsung 250GB EVO -11000
HDD -Western Digital Blue 1TB -3800
Ram -G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 8 GB -5800
Cabinet -CM 690 lll - 6900
KB Combo - Logitech K270  -1400
GPU -Sapphire/HIS R9 280X 3GB -22900
PSU - Corsair TX 650v2 - 6200

Total: 87900


With Intel Xeon E3 1230 v3 - 84200 (3700 savings)
With Intel Xeon E3 1245 v3 -86300 (1600 savings)


----------



## mastermunj (Apr 1, 2014)

Wow! That's really good price for Xeon processors.

Why do you want to opt for i7 when Xeon is available for much lesser? Also, you could save few bucks by going for Gigabyte H87M-D3H which costs around 7700/-.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Apr 1, 2014)

the selected rig is ok except that i would choose Intel Xeon E3 1245 v3 .


----------



## WhenKey (Apr 1, 2014)

mastermunj said:


> Wow! That's really good price for Xeon processors.
> 
> Why do you want to opt for i7 when Xeon is available for much lesser? Also, you could save few bucks by going for Gigabyte H87M-D3H which costs around 7700/-.





rijinpk1 said:


> the selected rig is ok except that i would choose Intel Xeon E3 1245 v3 .



I am getting 4770 @ 20k so there is less difference to consider (and i will not be getting GPU now so 1230 out of equation)

And have a strong affinity to ASUS as i had no single problem till date on about 6-8 pcs


Ordered most and will be getting most in next few days

Processor -Intel i7 4770 -20000
Motherboard -Asus H87 Pro -9200
SSD -Samsung 250GB EVO -11000
HDD -Western Digital Blue 1TB -3800
Ram -G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 8 GB -4500
Cabinet -CM 690 lll - 6900
KB Combo - Logitech K270 -1400
GPU -Sapphire/HIS R9 280X 3GB -22900
PSU - Antec VP650P 650 Watts -4400

Appx 84k


Honeydew, shivakanth.sujit, bavusani, Cilus, harshilsharma63, mastermunj, rijinpk1 you all made me move to desktop again after 5 yrs. 

Thanks for your time


----------



## mastermunj (Apr 1, 2014)

WhenKey said:


> Honeydew, shivakanth.sujit, bavusani, Cilus, harshilsharma63, mastermunj, rijinpk1 you all made me move to desktop again after 5 yrs.
> 
> Thanks for your time



Buddy, feeling is mutual. I'm in same boat and hopefully will buy system coming weekend.

Please post pics of components & ready system when assembling is done.


----------

